# Commercials worth stopping for



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Darryl Waltrip for Toyota Trucks!

"Say, Darryl, what would you have done if you hadn't been a race car driver?"

Hilarious results follow.

Edited to fix typos. Grrr.

Jan


----------



## Supfreak26 (Dec 12, 2003)

That Slim Jim inline skater commercial. Just cracks me up when the music is all jamming and you expect this guy to start ripping tricks on the ramp and he just bites it.... bad. So funny.


----------



## Meathead (Feb 19, 2002)

$1500 for a leather bustier?


----------



## SparkleMotion (Feb 2, 2004)

For some reason, that little gymnast girl in the M-Azing candy bar ad -- where she does these weird contortionistic moves in complete silence -- well, amazes me. Mostly because I know _I_ could never do what she does!


----------



## DrC4 (Jul 5, 2005)

My all time favorite Geico ad... TINY HOUSE!

When I first saw that ad, I thought for sure that Fox had really run out of ideas, and yet, I couldn't wait to watch it!

Runner up goes to the Speed Racer ad. Mad props to Speed!


----------



## jwjody (Dec 7, 2002)

I think the only commercials I stop for are movie previews.

J


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

I like the USA Network promos for Dead Zone (with Johnny Smith and the cat) and The 4400 (with Maia and her baseball-loving friend, or Maia and her mother at the maternity ward).


----------



## jwjody (Dec 7, 2002)

Graymalkin said:


> I like the USA Network promos for Dead Zone (with Johnny Smith and the cat) and The 4400 (with Maia and her baseball-loving friend, or Maia and her mother at the maternity ward).


Yeah, I forgot about those. Those are funny!

J


----------



## BillyT2002 (Oct 19, 2002)

There is no commercial worth stopping for. The Johnny and 4400 commercials irritate me because they mess me up and when I see them I think I'm FF over the show.


----------



## Cue-Ball (Oct 8, 2002)

DrC4 said:


> My all time favorite Geico ad... TINY HOUSE!
> 
> When I first saw that ad, I thought for sure that Fox had really run out of ideas, and yet, I couldn't wait to watch it!
> 
> Runner up goes to the Speed Racer ad. Mad props to Speed!


I'll second this! My wife and I *still* stop to watch that ad, even though it's fairly old by now. Just hilarious!


----------



## tbone526 (Dec 2, 2004)

Dale Jarrett's UPS commercials. Especially the latest one after the truck was modified with "a couple spare engines they had laying around".


----------



## Crrink (Sep 3, 2002)

DrC4 said:


> My all time favorite Geico ad... TINY HOUSE!
> 
> When I first saw that ad, I thought for sure that Fox had really run out of ideas, and yet, I couldn't wait to watch it!
> 
> Runner up goes to the Speed Racer ad. Mad props to Speed!


I'm embarrassed to admit having the very same thoughts


----------



## keirgrey (Nov 20, 2001)

The telephone commercial with the guy watching the striptease on the cell phone. 

"Your wife called."


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

You Can Do IIIIIIIIIITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## EchoBravo (Apr 20, 2002)

Looks like if there's an award to be taken, Geico's running away with it. I love the Geico "Caveman" spots. If you've seen them, you know what I'm talking about. If you haven't...

Voiceover: "Using Geico.com is so easy, even a caveman could do it."

Cut to cavemen in a sophisticated, modern house. One says "That's so condescending."

There's a follow-up spot where the Geico spokesman has taken the cavemen to a nice restaurant. He's apologizing, saying he didn't know "you guys" (the cavemen) were still around. The waiter then comes. One orders some upmarket dish. The other just sits back in his chair, disgusted, and quips that he's lost his appetite.

Who comes up with this stuff? I still laugh every single time I see that spot... Which is a lot during SpikeTV's weekday 5 hour afternoon Trek block.


----------



## seinman (Apr 1, 2002)

DrC4 said:


> My all time favorite Geico ad... TINY HOUSE!
> 
> When I first saw that ad, I thought for sure that Fox had really run out of ideas, and yet, I couldn't wait to watch it!


I kept wishing they'd actually make that show. I think it's the only reality TV i'd watch.

The only ads I stop for now are the horribly produced low-budget local spots for lawyers or "pimp rim" shops. Lowell "The Hammer" Stanley has "big brass balls" (balls beeped out, of course) and he'll sue the crap out of you. And "YOU GETTIN' SPINNAZ FOR CHRISTMAS DOWN AT HOT WHEELZ!" These commercials crack me up.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

While I'm not normally attracted to skinny girls, (sorry, skinny Ladies), I am, oddly enough, intrigued by beautiful women in their underwear. So, I tend to hit the brakes when I pass over one of the new "Victoria's Secrets" spots.

Go figure. 

Bob


----------



## Tangent (Feb 25, 2005)

The Toyota / Indy car / Back To the Future ads are pretty funny.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

I thought "Tiny House" was so good I did a vidcap of it so I can watch it whenever I want. Great stuff. I agree with the earlier comment(s) that someone should actually make that show. I would be all over that. Have to disagree on the other Geico ads, though -- I don't like any of them.


----------



## Chapper1 (Jan 2, 2004)

"Tiny House" is one of the best commercials in a long time. When I first saw it, I was ready to do a search on my TiVo to find out when it was on...

I also like the Lee Iacocca/Snoop Dogg Chrysler commercial


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

"It lifts and separates!"


----------



## 4inziksych (Mar 1, 2003)

Every time I see a preview for the new show called "Inconceivable," I hear Mandy Pantinkin in my head saying "I don't think that word means what you think it means."


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

Meathead said:


> $1500 for a leather bustier?





tivotvaddict said:


> "It lifts and separates!"


This is one of my favorites, along with the "Girl Robot" version ("This is going to be the best prom ever")



DrC4 said:


> My all time favorite Geico ad... TINY HOUSE!


This is one of my favorites as well...

Patti and I really like the Starbucks Commercial "Hank"... It cracks us up every time we watch it...


----------



## will.r.french (Aug 6, 2005)

SparkleMotion said:


> For some reason, that little gymnast girl in the M-Azing candy bar ad -- where she does these weird contortionistic moves in complete silence -- well, amazes me. Mostly because I know _I_ could never do what she does!


i concur. the Mega M&M commercial gets me rolling every time though. smacking himself in the face with an M&M the size of his head is just hilarious.


----------



## Lucky 777 (Apr 2, 2005)

#1 Wendy's carnivorous rabbit.
#2 An insurance company (can't remember which one) starts off looking like a luxury car commercial. The driver is following voice prompts from his GPS. It says "turn right". He does, and as he crashes through a store front it says "in 50 feet".


----------



## Chapper1 (Jan 2, 2004)

The Wendy's Ranch Tooth Comercials are funny. I also love the Office Max Rubber Band Man commercials...


----------



## doom1701 (May 15, 2001)

Tiny House is a classic. I also love the USA promos for 4400 and Monk (I guess I'll have to start watching for the Dead Zone promos as well).


----------



## SparkleMotion (Feb 2, 2004)

I was cracking up the other day when the DISH Network commercial came on. "What's that breeze?" "Oh, that's our TV. It sucks." :up:


----------



## whitson77 (Nov 10, 2002)

jwjody said:


> I think the only commercials I stop for are movie previews.
> 
> J


I concur and add new TV show previews get me to stop as well.


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

The Verizon one with the striptease always gets me.
Really like the Hank commercial for Starbucks.
Someone mentioned the Snoop/Iaccoca one - "I don't think I know what you just said." Funny stuff.


----------



## TiVoKate (Nov 14, 2003)

Chapper1 said:


> The Wendy's Ranch Tooth Comercials are funny. I also love the Office Max Rubber Band Man commercials...


RANCH!! yup, it's still funny.


----------



## sschwart (Apr 4, 2001)

My roomie makes me back up for the Capital One Viking commercials.


----------



## supham (Jan 15, 2003)

For those who missed it, Tiny House: http://www.visit4info.com/details.cfm?adid=18573


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

I just saw one that I had to watch twice..

Had two guys on a roof, and is tying himself to like a post or something. 

Guy A - You sure this is gonna work?
Guy B - Yeah, you are bigger than I am, it will work

Camera comes out to reveal they are on top of a roof and tied together by a rope.

Guy B - I'm just gonna hop down here and finish painting this little bit - it will be fine.

Guy B jumps down - Guy A flies over him, Guy B crashes into the house while Guy A crashes into a tree.

Voice over says something to the effect - "People are stupid, good thing your United Healthcare insurance will take care of you"


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

I like the Burger King Chicken Fries commercial with the speed metal band dressed in chicken outfits trying to cross the street to the attractive woman. I have only seen in once though on late night television.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

I also would actually give the "Tiny House" series a look-see if it were real.


----------



## MitchO (Nov 7, 2003)

Graymalkin said:


> I also would actually give the "Tiny House" series a look-see if it were real.


It's NOT .. AWESOME!


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

I like the identity theft ads where the people who stole the identity's are talking through their victims mouths. I like all of them.

Also, tiny house and 4400 and Monk ads.


----------



## Chapper1 (Jan 2, 2004)

TiVoKate said:


> RANCH!! yup, it's still funny.


RANCH!!!!

Still funny and wife: Still hates them.

I miss the Arby's Oven Mitt. I wish he would make a comeback...


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

Chapper1 said:


> I miss the Arby's Oven Mitt. I wish he would make a comeback...


Don't think it will happen.


----------



## FauxPas (Jan 8, 2002)

"German beer belly" usually gets me to drop out of warp.


----------



## Tangent (Feb 25, 2005)

I just saw a great one yesterday. It was the Pepsi 'Sumo' ad. http://pepsi.com/ads_and_history/index.php

*EDIT - The Stand Off and Maze ads on that same page are pretty good too.


----------



## chewbaccad (Feb 16, 2005)

I'd vote for the GEICO Speed Racer ad. Also, love the DISH Network "My TV sucks" ads.


----------



## Chapper1 (Jan 2, 2004)

spartanstew said:


> Don't think it will happen.


I know it won't happen, but I can hope, can't I?


----------



## jon777 (May 30, 2002)

Chapper1 said:


> I know it won't happen, but I can hope, can't I?


<soup nazi>

No hope for you!

</soup nazi>


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

Chapper1 said:


> I know it won't happen, but I can hope, can't I?


Absolutely. Hope is a great thing. Get busy living or get busy dying.

But how do you know it won't?


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

The new NIKE US Soccer commercial showing people playing all across the country and a huy on the radio, Jim Rome-ish, slams the sport.


----------



## Waldorf (Oct 4, 2002)

spartanstew said:


> Absolutely. Hope is a great thing. Get busy living or get busy dying.
> 
> But how do you know it won't?


I think the Oven Mitt was stored in cargo during a cross-country flight and died because the door wasn't closed all the way and it wasn't pressurized or something. Maybe I'm confusing that with another urban legend, tho.


----------



## Gene S (Feb 11, 2003)

One of the Capital One commercials. One guy is tired of being told "No" and goes to the company to pound the guy. The guy in the "bright yellow shirt" screaming like a 12 year old girl and jumping over the cubicle wall gets me every time.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

I like the "Chariots of Fire" Nike ad where the guy starts out running on the beach. Then the runners pass a newspaper box. Slowly more and more of the city street fills in, until the runner's reverie is broken by a bus going across his path.

Superb special effects and storyboarding. :up:

Jan


----------



## Chapper1 (Jan 2, 2004)

Oven Mitt will probably not return because Arby's switched ad agencyies and decided to go to that lame "I'm Thinking Arby's campaign....


----------



## jon777 (May 30, 2002)

Any of the ESPN commercials. Latest ones I've seen:
- Kobyashi (Coney Island hot dog eating champion) in the ESPN cafeteria
- Playing with the Rip Hamilton "mask". Poking it with a fork -- "Did you feel that?"


----------



## chewbaccad (Feb 16, 2005)

...and of course you have to love the FedEx pirate commercial. YAAARRRRGGGHHH!!!


----------



## JPA2825 (May 15, 2000)

Tangent said:


> I just saw a great one yesterday. It was the Pepsi 'Sumo' ad. http://pepsi.com/ads_and_history/index.php
> 
> *EDIT - The Stand Off and Maze ads on that same page are pretty good too.


Isn't the guy from the Maze commercial also "Hank" from the Starbucks Commercial?

P.S. Speaking of Starbucks, the "Glenn" commercial of the same ilk w/ Survivor walking along to work w/ Glenn was classic.

P.P.S. Any of the Bud Light Real American Heroes/Real Men of Genius radio commercials. (Did you know the guy singing in the background was the lead singer for Survivor?)


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

Chapper1 said:


> Oven Mitt will probably not return because Arby's switched ad agencyies and decided to go to that lame "I'm Thinking Arby's campaign....


Ding, Ding.

Very good.

(although it was actually AFA - Arby's Franchise Association - that switched ad agencies)


----------



## robpickles (May 19, 2005)

My wife cracks up everytime the Capitol One commercial with David Spade and the husky guy where the tough guy calls up and says he's coming over and David Spade says "I'm shaking in my bright yellow shirt" comes on.

It's the "girlie scream" the husky guy makes that makes her break out laughing every time.

I just look at her like she's nuts.

Rob


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

I like some of the Vonage commercials - the one where the guy cuts the tree down is good. My favorite is the one where the guy is launching the model rocket and sets his pick-up on fire. Hah! What idiots.


----------



## DPF (Mar 20, 2003)

More votes for Hank and Ranch Tooth. The Hank one just isn't getting old for me.

-DPF


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

Unless I see a hot babe or some kind of T&A I never go back. I hardly ever see any of them.


Rich


----------



## Waldorf (Oct 4, 2002)

Rkkeller said:


> Unless I see a hot babe or some kind of T&A I never go back. I hardly ever see any of them.


Classy guy!


----------



## Royster (May 24, 2002)

chewbaccad said:


> ...and of course you have to love the FedEx pirate commercial. YAAARRRRGGGHHH!!!


YAAARRRRGGGHHH!!!


----------



## soccer_fan (Apr 2, 2005)

http://www.nike.com/nikesoccer/justdoit/spot/video.html

Awesome!


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

chewbaccad said:


> ...and of course you have to love the FedEx pirate commercial. YAAARRRRGGGHHH!!!


I like the FedEx commercial where the guy tells his co-worker that you are always wrong.

"We get FRINGE benefits, not FRENCH benefits."

"We don't get French Benefits?"

Jan


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

I love that FedEx one too!! 

:up: And my new favorite is the Nextel "Ooh Baby, Baby!" one.

"In the airport." Click. 
The music starts again - Ooh Baby, Baby! Buh-Baby, Baby! Ooh Baby, Baby! Buh-Baby, Baby! Get up on this! 

It's cracking me up just picturing it now!


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

+1 for "Ooo Baby Baby": 3 guys in an office dancing to "Push It" by Salt'N'Pepa. that gets me every time.



SparkleMotion said:


> For some reason, that little gymnast girl in the M-Azing candy bar ad -- where she does these weird contortionistic moves in complete silence -- well, amazes me.


Forget Emma Watson. Somebody make a countdown clock for *that* girl! 



EchoBravo said:


> Who comes up with this stuff?


"Who are the ad wizards who came up with that one?"


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

I like the Tic-Tac tongue juggler. I like it when that minx gives the eye to that poor mailroom kid!


----------



## mitkraft (Feb 21, 2003)

SoBelle0 said:


> I love that FedEx one too!!
> 
> :up: And my new favorite is the Nextel "Ooh Baby, Baby!" one.
> 
> ...


As soon as I saw the title of this thread again, I was thinking "Oh, there's one that my wife and I just laugh every time we see it." But I couldn't remember which one it was. But THATS the one! I love that commercial. The guy with the stereo and the one nearest the computer are the best because one has the ultra serious look while he's dancing (looking pretty stupid) and the other has a total straight face. Its awesome! That's genius usually reserved for Jack and the Box ads! If I was in advertising I'd want to work for the agency who does the Jack and the box ads, they are the most consistently creative and funny.

When Tiny House came out I would have probably voted for it as best ad, but this one may be even better.


----------



## bidger (Mar 30, 2001)

I brake for commercials in HD.


----------



## AlexJS (Jan 4, 2006)

the MasterCard commercials with Peyton Manning...

"I hate to bother you, but could you sign my melon? Peyton... P-E-Y ... oh, this is awesome man!"


----------



## Bman (Dec 9, 2001)

Hey mister, nice car!

The kids expression is priceless!


----------



## jr461 (Jul 9, 2004)

Funny, I actually forgot which cell phone service this is for, but it's the one with the 50-55-ish year old executive in his suit and at his desk by the window in his office on a high floor, talking about the flexibility of his phone plan with a younger guy and finishes with....

"...just my way of sticking it to the man"

Younger guy: "But...aren't you 'the man'"?

Executive: "Yes".

Younger guy: "SO...you're sticking it to yourself"

Executive: "Maybe"


----------



## bidger (Mar 30, 2001)

bidger said:


> I brake for commercials in HD.


Bump.

And I've found one recently I'm *very* fond of for DLP Technologies. It seems to be on only during football games. It's of this darling little girl and an elephant. They tend to show the one in the football stadium most of the time, but there are others. If you go to their home page and click on "Check out our commercials", you can demo them.


----------



## super dave (Oct 1, 2002)

Mac and PC guy commercials, clever.


----------

